# Tips for First Attempt



## blihpster (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey All,

I am making my first attempt at lamb on Monday. I plan to smoke a couple of those boneless legs you can get at Sams Club. I am using a Smoke Hollow 44 Pro propane smoker. Any tips for prep, which wood to use, what kind of rub to use, etc...? Thanks. I'll look back here tonight or in the morning to see what y'all say.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2015)

Lamb is the one meat, I have found, will take anything you can throw at it and come out good as long as it is not overcooked...  rare to med rare is about all you want to cook it.... 

Rosemary and Garlic are 2 good seasonings to start with...   for wood, I would go with a fruit wood... apple, peach.....


----------



## moikel (Jan 15, 2015)

Lemon ,oregano,garlic,rosemary,white wine always safe.Or you can head middle eastern,cumin,coriander,chilli,fenugreek,fennel seed,garlic,cinnamon ,black pepper.

I cook a bit of lamb down here let me know if you need flavouring tips. 

Regards Mick


----------



## dingo007 (Jan 15, 2015)

Dave & Mick have hit the nail on the head!

For me....I'm a Rosemary, Oregano and Garlic guy....I cut small slits into the meat and insert garlic slivers then brush with EVO and dust with the Salt, BP, Rosemary and Oregano. The MAIN KEY is dont overcook it...Med at most.

WIfe really likes mint jelly with hers...I prefer a red wine aus jus made with drippings.


----------



## blihpster (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks guys! What temperature would y'all recommend cooking the lamb too?


----------

